# Potty Training NIGHTMARE



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Grady is 8.5 months old...and not potty trained. We are trying to train him on the puppy pads but it just doesnt seem like it is working. Are there any tricks to help him get trained? We dont want him going outside because I live inbetween farms and state parks so that equals a ton of wild animals running around....plus we dont have a fenced in area. Sometimes he goes on the pad...and we praise him ALOT and give him a treat. Other days its like well im just going to go here because I can. Now I have heard that if they are having accidents they have TOO much freedom. I dont want to crate train him because I like him sleeping with me. Or should I try crate training him? Should I try an xpen? PLEASE HELP I feel like I have hit a wall and am losing hope. Also now that he is older im sure he is marking...which I am getting him neutered within the next 2 months...but how do I tell the difference between marking and peeing? Is marking acceptable? How do I stop it? AHH I need all the EXPERTS out there. My mom is freaking out because he isnt potty trained and keeps making comments about getting rid of him. I work from 8-5 mon-fri and my dad watches him during those hours but the thing is my dad doesnt watch him...he lets him do whatever wherever....so how will my training and efforts work if he lets him get away with anything? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"We dont want him going outside because I live inbetween farms and state parks so that equals a ton of wild animals running around..."

Take him out on a leash. That's what I do and have done from the very beginning.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree take him outside on a leash consistently every hour on the hour. If he does not go I would crate him and keep going outside until he does. Then reward him with freedom. Feed him at the same set times every day. It sounds like you have not been consistent enough to make it a priority to potty where you want in the dog's mind. 

I think at this point you should be using the crate or a gated area whether he is training for outdoors or training for the pee pad. Its not something they just pick up unless you make it a priority. The neuter should be done soon but will not affect whether he decides to mark or not. That is a training issue and needs to be corrected. You have to have eagle eyes and have him crated when you cannot watch him 100%.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Another thing I did was say "go potty" repeatedly each time she peed or pooped. I'd ask if she had to go potty then take her out every two hours and a half hour after she ate. She caught one fast thank goodness.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You already hit on your problem - he has no supervision and too much freedom. 

Dogs do not magically decide to pee on a pee pad or outdoors. You have to shape that behavior and make it rewarding for them. 

I treat marking as a housetraining transgression. You don't pee in my house PERIOD. I don't care why. 

You can either commit to pee pads in one place or taking him out on a leash to one place. Either way, you are going to have to go with him every time. You need to take him to his place and reward him for going potty. Yummy treats!

1. Pick a place and be consistent. Don't move pads around or change where you take him outdoors. Go out the same door every time. 

2. Set a schedule. Time to wake up, eat, potty, play, nap, etc. Make a check-list and put it on the fridge. Check it off every day as you go along. 

3. Confinement. Confining a dog is important to prevent accidents. You can use a crate (my preference) or a pen with pee pads on one side and sleep area on the other. If you do a pen, it needs to be small enough so that he cannot pee elsewhere. If you are not actively watching your pup and he has not recently pottied, he needs to be confined. When you are home, you can leash him to you to help keep an eye on him. During the day, your father either has to commit to supervising him and sticking to his schedule or you need to leave your pup in a crate/pen. If you crate, maybe your father could take him out to potty and a brief play break at noon.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

One more thing I forgot to comment on please ask your mother to be patient with Grady. It is never the dog's fault if the dog is not house trained at 8.5 months. It is the owners fault. Tell her you need to and will be more consistent and very proactive starting immediately in getting this situation under control. If someone was threatening to remove my dog I would be working my hardest around the clock to get him potty trained.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> "We dont want him going outside because I live inbetween farms and state parks so that equals a ton of wild animals running around..."
> 
> Take him out on a leash. That's what I do and have done from the very beginning.[/B]


DITTO. Does't matter if you live on a farm a state park or downtown NYC, he should go out on a leash w/ harness (not collar) anyway. Sounds like everyone has given good advice!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes to the leash!

We do have a fenced yard and Wolfie is leashed when we go out to potty.

We go to the potty area of the yard and I say "Go potty" and then ignore him (while holding the leash) until he does and then say "Yes!" and we come in.

We do seperate trips outside for him to run off leash but there are a lot of chicken hawks and vultures in my neighborhood for some reason . 

I don't want one to swoop down and get him.

He improved a lot once he was neutered.

Also, we still supervise him indoors and zoom him out if we get signals that he needs to go!

It really IS frustrating trying to figure out the routine to commit to. Hope you find yours very soon!


----------



## Sam I Am (Dec 21, 2007)

Absolutely leash him. I lived for 3 years with 2 dogs and no fence. Every time they went out to potty, I had to leash them, put on my shoes, coat, whatever, depending on the weather, and stand outside while they went. I finally threw a fit and Eric put up our fence. Thank goodness because now we are up to 4 dogs and I still only have 2 hands  A wild animal is not going to come eat your maltese while he is attached to a leash that is attached to your hand. 
As far as crate training, I crated all of my dogs as puppies until they were somewhat reliable. Then they started sleeping with me, but crated during the day. There is nothing wrong with crate training. It's a great tool when used correctly.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine is litter box trained. I have 3 dogs that are litter box trained. Please try to litter box train your dogs. We have eagles and other critters here. It does not take that expensive dog litter, just a washing machine drip pan or other largish pan with sides, and some newspaper. You need to create a kind of corridor where the dog's only choice is to go in the provided tray. Plenty of positive reinforcement while the dog is in the act helps. The basic plan is to create a situation where the litter box is the first "allowable" space they see in the morning or at night when they need to go. It takes time to teach them, but at least they cn do their business without a human to take them out on a leash.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku is trained to use pads, and it works fine. I understand that you would like to use pads in your situation, and I don't think the pads are the problem.

I believe that dogs have to earn thier freedom in the house. Haiku didn't get the full run of the house or the privilege of sleeping in my bed until she was almost a year old and I felt that I could trust her completely.

Until dogs are trained, they need to be in restiricted spaces and when they're loose, they need to be watched CONSTANTLY. JMM had excellent suggestions. Consistency is very important - whether it's you or your parents, the pattern and structure of potty time, restricted space, supervision, reward needs to be the same.

It will happen, but it takes work and consistency. Don't give up.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

CRate train him with a crate and not an xpen. Give him just enough space to sleep, and put a litter box in there with Feline Pine litter. I mean litterally give him just enough space to sleep and use a litter box. Tie a water bottle on, and give him time. Keep him in the crate when gone, because your Dad is not helping in the training at all. He will wine, but it too will pass. Put him to sleep in there at night next to you or in another room. Email me if you have an other questions..........Good Luck


----------

